# neues forum für schleswig-holstein



## stevetc (8. September 2003)

moin leutz,

leider sind ja biker im hohen norden recht dünn gesät - damit die bike community dort n bischn zusammenwächst, versuchen wir n lokales forum auf die beine zu stellen

hier sind die ersten ansätze zu sehen, posting is on!

http://www.sh-biking.de.vu/ 

also ihr nordlichter, macht mit, vielleicht wird was draus: 

wer interesse hat, ne rubrik oder mehrere zu führen, meldet sich einfach bei uns - und ausserdem: postet, was das zeug hält, bringt ideen und vorschläge mit ein!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. September 2003)

Tach stevec,

na wenn ihr des Verbinden der SH-Rider vorhabt, dann tut des doch hier. Hat mit Sicherheit mehr Vorzüge, als noch ein weiteres Board aufzubaun und die Truppe dadurch weiter zu sprengen. 

Grüßle aus MeckPomm
vom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (14. September 2003)

also Schleswig - Holstein ist doch hier prima vertreten.


----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupi _
> *also Schleswig - Holstein ist doch hier prima vertreten. *


Finde ich auch


----------



## burn (15. September 2003)

meine meinung.... ausser mach lieber in deinem board werbung fuer ein ehh schon sehr sehr grosses :>

also falls einer deiner 4 user es noch nicht kennen sollte :>


----------



## BikeRideKiel (18. September 2003)

So, dann will ich mal was dazusagen.

Ich lese hier meistens im Forum nur was vom Deister oder von ner HaBe-Tour oder so. sehr selten les ich was von der Kieler Umgebung oder Eckernförde, flensburg etc.

Deswegen habe ich mirgedacht, dass ich ein extzraforum NUR für schleswig-holstein aufmache, wo es in landkreisen unterteilt ist.

Ich meine , zeigt mir doch mal nen thread, wo jemand ne Tour im Kieler umland oder rednsburg etc. anpreist! ich habe nichts gefunden.
Versteht ihr was ich meine?

Hamburg Hier hamburg da, deister hier und da! Aber wo is mal was in Eckernförde? Wo in schleswig? und so weiter?

Ich bin mal gespannt wer sich hier aus den Hüttener bergen mal meldet.

Seit dem ich im Nordforum hier mitlese lese ich nu das gleiche. Toll in flensburg mal die Downstairs, WoW !!! Das is aber nichts für CC-Biker!!!

Andereseits wäre es gut, wenn das Nordforum und auch andere Hier nochmal in unterforen unterteilt werden. Bzw. nach grossstädten und/oder nach Stadtkreisen. das wäre sicher viel bequemer. Dann müsste mein Forum nicht bestehen...

Wisst ihr was damit zu verstehen gben will? Es ist alles durcheinander!


----------



## Lupi (18. September 2003)

also da muß ich Dir widersprechen.

Die treads werden doch von den Leuten selbst gemacht , und wenn eben keiner aus Kiel , Eckernförde oder Flensburg interesse hat hier was zu posten wird er das auch in einem S-H Forum nicht machen.

Außerdem ist Timmendorfer Strand / Lübeck hier vertreten und Ahrensburg auch.

Werde aber trotzdem mal ab und an vorbeischauen.


----------



## Th.S16 (18. September 2003)

Moinsen !
Achtung Antwort aus den Hüttener Bergen :
Ab dem 2. Oktoberwochenende wird wieder jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr gefahren. Siehe Hinweis auf www.athletico-buedelsdorf.de
Und schau mal in die Last-Minute-Liste rein (21. in Wees).
Ansonsten kann ich dich schon verstehen....
Habe mal ein Rennen in S-H organisiert, kein Schwein hat es interessiert. Die Bike-Szene in S-H ist es einfach nicht wert , dass man sich soviel Mühe macht ( siehe Beteiligung Stevens-Cup).
Jeder hält sich für den geilsten Freerider, Gemeinschaftssinn wie es ihn früher mal gab, tendiert gegen null.
Da gibt es nur eins: Auswandern! 

Gruss T.


----------



## Netghost (18. September 2003)

Du meinst also nach Hamburg ziehen? ....


/me runs ganz ganz schnell


----------



## schraeuble (19. September 2003)

Moinsen aus Kiel,

warum denn noch nen Forum, da haben die anderen schon recht !
Ich bin zwar nicht oft drin, aber ab und zu poste ich mal die Tourentermine aus Kiel, hier und da auch schon mal mit Resonanz aus dem IRC...super sache !

Wir haben ja auch so kleines nettes Forum, absolut keine Konkurrenz zu diesem hier, mehr Just for Fun für die Tourenteilnehmer von uns zwecks Tourendoku oder lustige Tourenberichte...gilt auch mehr als Vereinsinterna aber eben öffentlich für jeden zugänglich...

Die Touren sind für Jedermann mit ner Menge Spaß in der Gruppe, die Teilnehmer Zahlen schwanken zwischen 5 und 16...

Naja und dann gab es einen, den wir verbannen mußten, weil er einfach wilde Sau gespielt hat, der versucht jetzt sein eigenes Ding aufzuziehen "BikeRideKiel"....sicherlich mal was neues mit seiner Idee, alles einzubinden....aber das kann man ja hier auch wunderbar machen....

Erstmal bis die Tage....


----------



## BikeRideKiel (19. September 2003)

Najaaa ich meine ja nur, dass der begriff Norddeutschland etwas zu allgemein ist.

Sicher gibt es auch touren in anderen regionen schleswig-holsteins aber nicht jeder ist so mobil um mal eben zum Timmendorfer strand zu fahren oder in die Hüttener berge. für die leute wäre es doch schon praktich, dass man geziehlter suchen kann, wo was abgeht. oder nicht?

die touren von der RG-Kiel finden ausserdem ziehmlich früh morgens an (10.°°) da wollen einige noch schlafen. und am nachmittag gibts sonst halt nichts mehr.

Vielleicht, nach meiner Lehre und Bundeswehrzeit ziehe ich auch um. irgendwo gen süden, thüringer wald oder Hessen, Harz, vielleicht auch Bayern, könnte mir gefallen....


Ps.:zu schraeuble sach ich nix, weil er von vergangenem redet, was jetzt net mer so der fall ist ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BikeRideKiel _
> *Sicher gibt es auch touren in anderen regionen schleswig-holsteins aber nicht jeder ist so mobil um mal eben zum Timmendorfer strand zu fahren oder in die Hüttener berge. für die leute wäre es doch schon praktich, dass man geziehlter suchen kann, wo was abgeht. oder nicht?
> 
> die touren von der RG-Kiel finden ausserdem ziehmlich früh morgens an (10.°°) da wollen einige noch schlafen. und am nachmittag gibts sonst halt nichts mehr.*



Sühst und det alles kannste hier im Forum auch aufziehn. Dann jibbet eben nichmer die angesprochene "Forendominanz" einiger Regionen SH's. Schau einfach ma in die anderen Lokalforen, da geht des auch. Wenn ich für MeckPomm son Alarm machen würde, könnte sich mancher det vielleicht noch überlegen aber so.  



> *Ps.:zu schraeuble sach ich nix, weil er von vergangenem redet, was jetzt net mer so der fall ist ........*


Hast ja doch.


----------



## Ragnar (28. September 2003)

Moin, Moin,
Grüße aus dem hohen Norden. Ich suche noch Leute für ausgiebige Trainingsfahrten im Raum Elmshorn/SH.
Wer in der Nähe wohnt, meldet euch.
Wir trainieren zur Zeit für die nächsten HEW-Cyclassic´s 2004.

Wir sind keine reine Profi-Truppe, sondern äußerst ambitionierte Freizeitfahrer.

Gruß.Ragnar


----------



## jaylennox (16. Juli 2004)

Moinsen aus.......Eckernförde!!

Bald werde ich auch endlich mal wieder ein Bike haben mit dem was anzufangen ist!!
Ab dem 13.8 ein Canyon Yellowstone.......*lechtz*

Nun ja dann bin ich auch mal dran interessiert zu erfahren was hier so abgeht....obwohl ich für größere Herausforderungen dann wohl noch was zu trainieren habe =))!!!
gruß an alle Schleswig Holsteiner!!!!!

jaylennox


----------



## Christian_74 (19. Juli 2004)

Mann, gerade weil hier im Norden es nicht so viel Biker gibt, muss man sie alle unter einem Forum bringen! Die wenige die es gibt in noch kleinere Sektoren sprengen würde Unsinn sein.

Wenn sich hier niemand von Kiel meldet ist das Problem von Kiels Leute. Nicht vom Forum. Die Kieler werden nicht auf einmal erscheinen weil sie eine Unterteilung für sich haben.

Hier hast du von Harburg bis zu Timmerdorf Leute die Tours organisieren. Das ist schon ganz schön viel meiner Meinung nach. Und diese Tours bleiben nur, weil manche Personen sich viel Mühe geben und jede Woche dafür aggieren.

Versuche du mal auch eine Tour bei dir zuhause zu organisieren und poste sie regelmäßig hier. Nur mit Zeit und viel Fleiß kann etwas entstehen und entwickeln.

Grüsse.


----------



## Th.S16 (19. Juli 2004)

Tach auch !
Ein extra Forum für S-H ist echt nicht nötig. Schau Dir mal die Beteiligung
bei den Touren im LMB oder im Nord-Forum an.
Da kriegste nicht mal 5 Biker sonstwohin in S-H verabredet. Schon garnicht 
wenn man dafür die eigene Stadtgrenze bzw. Hausrunde verlassen muss.
Ich weiss auch nich, irgendwas läuft da in HH besser..........

Gruss


----------

